# Yiquan vs. Xingyiquan



## Xue Sheng (Feb 5, 2006)

If you were given a chance to study a martial arts in China and you were given only 2 choices, Yiquan and Xingyiquan which do you think you would study and why? 

Descriptions of:

Xingyiquan 
http://www.answers.com/topic/xingyiquan?method=22

yiquan 
http://www.answers.com/topic/yiquan?method=22


----------



## TaiChiTJ (Feb 5, 2006)

It would be a very tough choice. I have purchased written instruction in Yiquan. It seems to me instruction in Yiquan "gets to the point", a little faster than traditional Hsing-i, however Hsing-i is a great art. 

Here is the site where I ordered the written instructions: 

http://yiquan.chinamartialarts.net/

I have a friend who suggested to me that since the founder of Yiquan was a master of Hsing-i before developing Yiquan, Yiquan could be considered a kind of extension or side branch of Hsing-i. 

What do you think?

I had a very interesting email conversation with a teacher at the Yiquan site about the use of visualization while holding the standing posture. I was really taught how an internal mental process can be used to create a stronger stance.   

I would recommend the site, they are great people, in love with Yiquan.


----------



## Gaoguy (Feb 6, 2006)

Everything in yiquan is already in xingyiquan. Yiquan, for the most part, dispenses with the forms. However that's where a lot of the chinna and shuai aspects are.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2006)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> It would be a very tough choice. I have purchased written instruction in Yiquan. It seems to me instruction in Yiquan "gets to the point", a little faster than traditional Hsing-i, however Hsing-i is a great art.
> 
> Here is the site where I ordered the written instructions:
> 
> ...


 

Wang Xiangzhai learned Xingyi from Guo Yun Shen before he developed Yiquan

I do Tai Chi, I have done Xingyi, and I like what I read about Yiquan. And Xingyi and Yiquan appear to be very similar in the beginning, the post training stuff. 

I will check out the site you posted.

Here's Another Yiquan site.
http://www.yiquan.com/v3/en/index.htm




			
				Gaoguy said:
			
		

> Everything in yiquan is already in xingyiquan. Yiquan, for the most part, dispenses with the forms. However that's where a lot of the chinna and shuai aspects are.


 
An interesting point, I knew the forms were forms were not there, but I had not thought of what that actually means.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 6, 2006)

TaiChiTJ said:
			
		

> Here is the site where I ordered the written instructions:
> 
> http://yiquan.chinamartialarts.net/


 
I found an article on this site that talks about Qinna (joint locking) Techniques in Dachengquan (yiquan)

It is under the Articles link


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 1, 2006)

I know nothing but I read a bit a while back, its hard for me to train without a job, but I use to chat with a couple of Internal arts practitioners mainly were Xingyi, Taiji and Yiquan students . These folks really love what they are doing and I feel their love .


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 2, 2006)

I was reading on yiquan from that page wow it really interest me. 
The NYC yiquan page is down by the way.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 6, 2006)

It has been down for awhile.

I am wondering if the school still exists there.

I am beginning to believe, on the east coast, that a real yiquan teacher is harder to find than a real a Xingyi teacher.

And I am not certain, but I think the same may go for the west coast too.


----------



## CrushingFist (Mar 6, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> It has been down for awhile.
> 
> I am wondering if the school still exists there.
> 
> ...


 There's only 1 Yiquan school in NY and probably the only one in the East Coast not sure. And the teacher is chinese too so maybe he's real? dachengdao.com or something dachengkungfu


----------

